# Show Names for this mare



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hiya everyone.

My mare needs a show name. Her barn name is Savannah, i plan to do hunter events, and maybe driving (if i can). Shes not registered, and her sire and dam are unknown (auctioned as a yearling). I have some pictures... and a video of her trotting, a little canter, and somewhat of a jump.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a few names i do like very much.
Kandyland

Evanescence 

Alone in the Dark
&
Monster Inside Me


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone? i have more videos and pictures


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

just a few i came up with, i am trying to find a show name for my girl to 

-Shadow in the night
-Midnight calling
-Jumpin' on a star
-Over the moonlight

yes i know, centered around night but i tend to think of names to do with the colour and as she's quite dark, like my Horse thats the first thing i come up with


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

lol im thinking about her attitude because shes suck a Prissy mare.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

-Dirty Little Diva
-The Monster in Me
-Im All Trouble
-A Kandyland Dream
-Dreaming of Me


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

i like Monster Inside Me (its a song )


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

I've personally never been a fan of long show names. Here's a few that I found. 



Sensation
Say What
Starlit
Symphony
Vanity Fair
Valentina
Mystique
Martini
Madison Avenue
Limited Edition
Jumpstart
Exclusive
Intrigue
High Note
Hot Gossip
High Court
Highlight
Hi Lite
Gossip Girl
Alegria
Always
Allegria
Capella
Classical
Confidential
Free Verse
Fine Design
First Class
Facination


----------



## I Heart Hershey (Jul 13, 2009)

Savannah Nights


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm, I like Savannah Nights, ha though I go to Savannah all the time and the night life doesn't seem all that glamorous. LOL


----------

